# Viv glass doors, 4mm or 6mm, toughened or not?



## jotto (Jan 9, 2012)

Just wondering about building a viv and am wondering about the doors.

They will be approx 650mm long by 460mm high. I got a quote for 4mm toughened and it came in at about £25 plus vat I think for the pair.

Just wondering....with that size of doors, do I need toughened glass, could I use standard 4mm or 6mm?

I know its a safety feature but just seeing if I can 'safely' keep my costs down.
TIA!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

for that size i use standard 4mm


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

What are you keeping in the vivarium because this may affect what glass you need?


----------



## jotto (Jan 9, 2012)

My bad, will be for a baby beardie.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I wouldn`t use toughened.I used it for a vivarium and it broke.I spent ages picking up tiny shards of glass.
By the size of the panes it looks like you are going to keep the beardy in there for some time and then I would be tempted to use 6mm.


----------

